# Wether pricing



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I was curious about how much to sell non registered and registered wethers or fixed male goats. I've been looking around and haven't found anything about the price.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I usually sell wethers for $150. They come hooves trimmed, weaned, friendly, UTD on CDT, copper bolus, and given selenium/e gel.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, Suzanne. That's awesome that you can get that much. I might be able to get that for my Nigerians (they are in high demand here as pets) - though I usually go $50-$75, but my LaMancha wethers go for $50 or as an "Hey-that-doe-you-bought-needs-a-friend-Here-ya-go!" deal.

And please accept my condolences for having to read that very poorly written run-on sentence.

Need. More. Coffee.

And Pie. ;-)

As a side note, I never register wethers. Their lineage is not a selling point because they are not being used for breeding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Market price, if you want them to be pets and for sure not on a dinner table then a little above market price. See if you have a auction in your area, or find the one closest to you that will give you a base line and kinda tweak it from there on what your ok or not ok with.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We sell ND wethers for $75-$100


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You've got to have a purpose for your wethers. Well bred Boers can go into the hundreds for competition. Even dairy wethers that are well bred and have a proven record can go for a few hundred. Meat is market price, pet is what the type of goat you have (usually disbudded) and what people in your area want.. anywhere from $50-$$$$$ depending on what you are breeding for.
FYI - dairy wethers are not registered (not sure about boer/kiko) - there is no point, but usually scrapie tagged or can be tattooed for ID>

Breed with a purpose in mind, you can get the best price out of all your kids...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

To get the best price for pet wethers, take super cute newborn photos & advertise right away. (If buyers didn't want to bottle feed, I told them I'd keep them until weaning age if they were paid for. A contract probably would've been a good idea.) We offered free banding at the appropriate age.

Then spend as much time as you can petting them so they're very affectionate.

We managed to sell Alpine grade wethers for $175 each this way.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I usually sell wethers for $150. They come hooves trimmed, weaned, friendly, UTD on CDT, copper bolus, and given selenium/e gel.


This is pretty much what I do, too. Also, my goal is to have all wethers I sell sent home with a registration application for the NDGA so they can be more than 'just pets' should the buyer ever want to show.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The wethers I'm going to try to do are going to be registered and for either pets or show I have kikos that are registered so hopefully they won't become meat but I can't control what they want from them once bought! So you guys think I should go for $150


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can get $75 for dairy pets here (shots, disbudded, etc.) for show wethers you will need to have proven show records, negative testing, already disbudded, vaccinated, utd on coccidia prevention and state proven wins in the ring. Buyers will want to view dam/sire history. Don't know about kikos.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Judging from these posts, it looks like prices can really vary in different parts of the country. I don't think you'd find a goat for $50 where I live. Best to check local ads I think.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We sell for between $150-$250 for our Australian minis (pets- show quality) but if some one wants to buy a pair we sell cheaper and we also sell them cheaper if sold with a doe kid  the full dairy wethers around us are $50-$100


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Auctions here at the cheapest are $150 i just found out today! The babies aren't even born and I already have buyers! The goat business is up right now thank you all for your replies they have made thing a ton easier!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That's great!! Always price them higher than auction if you don't want them eaten.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I got two Nubian wethers who have horns. They are long and even though they are friendly, they can get pushy with my Alpine, Lamanchia wether, are there any kind of rubber tips I can put on their horns for protection?


----------

